# washed ashore



## vonnagy (May 11, 2004)

just stuff i found washed ashore today:


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

*sigh*
Is it just me or is Vonn getting better each time he shares?

That 2nd shot is incredible. The darkness...


----------



## Camper Dave (May 11, 2004)

wow, those are great   

the colours and contrast are spot on. what film did you use? or are they digital?

cheers,
dave


----------



## captain-spanky (May 11, 2004)

:shock: they are all MIGHTY but the last one looks really cool when i crop the twig out of the bottom with my browser leaving just the wave and the horizon... the green of the ocean looks coool


----------



## cypilk (May 11, 2004)

nice shots ...what kind of camera did you use?..


----------



## photong (May 11, 2004)

Good stuff.Is it just me or does the show in the second last one look over sized ?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is Vonn getting better each time he shares?



No its not just you. He is getting better.
My favorites are #s 3 & 4
#3 makes me think where is the girl?
#4 like glow or reflection of the water on the sand


----------



## canonrebel (May 11, 2004)

I like the last one.  It has a lot going for it.  The others pale by comparison.  

You should have submitted them seperately a/c the last one is in its own class and overshadows the others.


----------



## photogoddess (May 11, 2004)

I am convinced that he can't take a bad picture! Very impressed Vonn.  :thumbsup:


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> My favorites are #s 4 & 5
> #4 makes me think where is the girl?
> #5 like glow or reflection of the water on the sand



There are only 4 pics, Jeff!   

I love the first one, the way the rust of the tire matches with the rust of the rocks,  it's almost like it belongs there, even tho we know it doesn't...


----------



## vonnagy (May 11, 2004)

thank you all for your comments. not but for a single days work, though i took about hundred pics, i had several 'keepers'.  I have some more here in the ill visited photo location forum:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6253

I use a digital canon d-10, the photos saturation/curves have been adjusted,  but as always, its wouldn't do much good if the lighting was crap. winter time here is awesome for lighting. 



> Good stuff.Is it just me or does the show in the second last one look over sized ?



its probably from the lens distortion (15mm). you can also see the distortion of the ocean on the horizon in the last two, notice the curvature. but i don't mind it so much there.


----------



## Harpper (May 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is Vonn getting better each time he shares?


Nope, it's not just you. Nice set of pictures you have here Mark. The first one stands out for me. There's a poetic message about the picture which adds to it. Great collection as usual.


----------



## simulastral (May 11, 2004)

#4 !!!! hook me up with a PRINT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilgrim (May 11, 2004)

Amazing Mark!!
Your beach shots are always...  :shock: , but I agree with the others, recently they have become...  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Not Neve (May 11, 2004)

Very nice, Mark.  Just curious, how many hours a week do you spend taking pics?


----------



## Not Neve (May 11, 2004)

Very nice, Mark.  Just curious, how many hours a week do you spend taking pics?


----------



## canonrebel (May 12, 2004)

photong said:
			
		

> Good stuff.Is it just me or does the show in the second last one look over sized ?




Ahha!  

Mark, 
I didn't recognize the shoe.  Now that I've recognized the shoe for what it actually is, I've realized an essential technique utilized in this photo.   I can't wait to try it for myself.   Why didn't I think of it by myself!@#

Can't wait to get out there and reshoot some scenes.

Your are the Master, Mark.


----------

